# FreeBSD 9.2 - Notepad++ NppFTP Extension PROBLEM!



## cvaqabond (Dec 2, 2020)

Hello, I'm sorry if I opened the subject in the wrong place. But I have a problem.

I am using FreeBSD 9.2. I have no problem connecting to FTP with FileZille. However, I want to use Notepad ++ NppFTP plugin and unfortunately I cannot connect.
Although the NppFTP settings are completely correct, it won't connect.
The following error appears on the FreeBSD screen every time I try to connect;

*fatal: matching cipher is not supported aes-256*

Like I said, I have no problem using FileZilla. What do you think is the reason?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2020)

FreeBSD 9.2 has been end-of-life since December 2014 and is not supported any more. Use a supported version. 









						Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
					

The FreeBSD Forums cater primarily to end-users and systems administrators. As such, the Forums focus almost exclusively on FreeBSD versions that are officially supported according to the official FreeBSD website. Since resources are scarce, the FreeBSD Forums strongly suggest that anyone asking...




					forums.freebsd.org
				











						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## cvaqabond (Dec 2, 2020)

SirDice said:


> FreeBSD 9.2 has been end-of-life since December 2014 and is not supported any more. Use a supported version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For now I have to use 9.2 unfortunately.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2020)

cvaqabond said:


> For now I have to use 9.2 unfortunately.


Why?


----------



## cvaqabond (Dec 2, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Why?


Source files I currently have cannot be compiled in current versions. Before that, I need to make some important arrangements.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2020)

cvaqabond said:


> Source files I currently have cannot be compiled in current versions.


What source files?


----------



## Crivens (Dec 2, 2020)

Indeed. Anything for 9.x should still compile. Please collect the details for a decent PR.

So, what sources and what keeps you from updating?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2020)

Judging by the sudden deafening silence I think you already know we have a fairly good idea where this is heading. Nice try, not working though. Goodbye.

Do not post METIN / METIN2 topics on these forums!


----------

